# All Slavic: telly



## Encolpius

Hello, what do you call the TV set in colloquial language? Thanks. 

*Czech*: bedna [literally box]

*Slovak*: telka [tel(evízia) + -ka]


----------



## itreius

*Croatian*

teve
telka


----------



## ilocas2

Encolpius said:


> Hello, what do you call the TV set in colloquial language? Thanks.
> 
> *Czech*: bedna [literally box]


 
This is maybe true, but I never heard anyone in my family (or among my relatives or friends) say it. For me it seems, that this word is only used in TV series (sitcoms) or TV shows when they speak about TV.
Only normally used word is* televize.*

Maybe *bedna* is more used in other parts of CR.


----------



## Orlin

Although I'm a Bulgarian native, I don't know any other word besides the standard *телевизор* (or at least such words aren't popular and common).


----------



## Selyd

In Ukrainian-
*тєлік*
*ящик*


----------



## slavic_one

ilocas2 said:


> This is maybe true, but I never heard anyone in my family (or among my relatives or friends) say it. For me it seems, that this word is only used in TV series (sitcoms) or TV shows when they speak about TV.
> Only normally used word is* televize.*
> 
> Maybe *bedna* is more used in other parts of CR.



I know some people saying that.


----------



## Encolpius

slavic_one said:


> I know some people saying that.



In Prague I know quite a lot people.


----------



## Encolpius

Selyd said:


> In Ukrainian-  *тєлік* *ящик*



What does *ящик *exactly mean? thanks.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

I can't think of any specifically colloquial terms for *televizija* or *TV* in Slovenian. A few years ago, there was a Slovenian TV station called *Gajba* (= box), and you can certainly refer to a TV set as *gajba*, but the term can also be used pejorativey for other objects, such a cheap car. I don't think there is anything directly equivalent to, say, "the tube" in English.


----------



## Encolpius

TriglavNationalPark said:


> I can't think of any specifically colloquial terms for *televizija* or *TV* in Slovenian...



Well, actually I did not mean anything super special. As mentioned above Croatian language uses *teve*, Hungarian uses it too, but if I am not mistaken Czechs and Slovaks never say teve. Do you use TV [teve], too? thanks


----------



## Orlin

Encolpius said:


> Well, actually I did not mean anything super special. As mentioned above Croatian language uses *teve*, Hungarian uses it too, but if I am not mistaken Czechs and Slovaks never say teve. Do you use TV [teve], too? thanks


 
I think that TV/ТВ can only be a graphical abbreviation in Bulgarian (informal or technical), but I don't know anyone saying теве.


----------



## Encolpius

Orlin said:


> I think that TV/ТВ can only be a graphical abbreviation in Bulgarian (informal or technical), but I don't know anyone saying теве.



Thanks, you see, how different it is in languages.


----------



## Selyd

Excuse me!
*ящик* is the box, natural.


----------



## phosphore

Serbian

TV or sometimes teve [te:'ʋê:]

normally declinable noun: teve, tevea, teveu, etc.


----------



## slavic_one

Encolpius said:


> In Prague I know quite a lot people.


And outside Prague ppl also using it.


phosphore said:


> Serbian
> 
> TV or sometimes teve [te:'ʋê:]
> 
> normally declinable noun: teve, tevea, teveu, etc.


Well when it's written, in Croatian it's also TV (but pronounced "teve"). TV-a, TV-u...


----------



## marco_2

I must admit that in Polish we don't have any widespread colloquial words for *telewizor *- I knew some people calling it *pudło *(a big box), but only when they were angry (i.e. it took too much room as a piece of furniture). My mother called it jokingly *telepatrzydło*, but I think she invented this neologism herself. And for *television *we also use an abbreviation *TV*, pronounced as *tefau *- although now people also use an English version */ti:'vi:/.*


----------



## vianie

I daresay no Slovak neither Czech would normally say "tévé" for the TV set. The same for a TV station.


----------



## Maroseika

Russian:
ящик - a box
телек 
дебилятор - *debilator


----------



## ilocas2

slavic_one said:


> And outside Prague ppl also using it.


 
Hm, not everywhere


----------



## Selyd

Малі школярики ще сказали -
*бачик і балалайка*
Це Запоріжжя.


----------



## Orlin

I remember a funny neologism for a TV set in a Bulgarian newspaper article: тъпокуб (тъп=blunt, stupid, куб=cube) - the idea was probably that only stupid people watch TV or that if you watch TV too much, you'll get stupid.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Orlin said:


> I remember a funny neologism for a TV set in a Bulgarian newspaper article: тъпокуб (тъп=blunt, stupid, куб=cube) - the idea was probably that only stupid people watch TV or that if you watch TV too much, you'll get stupid.


 
I suppose this could have been a (semi-)literal translation of the English-language term *idiot box*.


----------



## slavic_one

ilocas2 said:


> Hm, not everywhere



Didn't say everywhere, but not only in Prague ppl saying that


----------



## ilocas2

slavic_one said:


> Didn't say everywhere, but not only in Prague ppl saying that


 
V pohodě, už to nebudeme řešit


----------

